# Big B picture thread



## Big B (Jul 21, 2011)

Female T. apophysis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech (Jul 21, 2011)

lookin good man!


----------



## Big B (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, she is the biggest T I have owned ....so far.


----------



## Leora22 (Jul 22, 2011)

NICE!!!!  really gorgeous


----------



## Big B (Jul 22, 2011)

Phlogius sp. female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big B (Jul 26, 2011)

A few quick pic's

  0.0.1   C. cyaneopubescens
  0.1.0   B. smithi
  0.1.0   N. chromatus
  0.0.1 M. robustum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (Aug 6, 2011)

King baboon


----------



## Leora22 (Aug 6, 2011)

you have very beautiful T's


----------



## Big B (Feb 25, 2012)

Another picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Feb 29, 2012)

Big B, you have a nice collection.


----------



## Big B (Mar 9, 2012)

*P. lugardi*


----------



## Big B (Mar 9, 2012)

C. darlingi female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Big B (Mar 10, 2012)

A. genic female ~6"


----------



## Big B (Apr 14, 2012)

I have two, P. lugardi.


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 15, 2012)

That darlingi gravid or just quite fat?


----------



## Big B (Apr 15, 2012)

Not gravid, she is just  full figured.


----------



## Big B (May 12, 2012)

*P. goliath female*

Recent molt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbm150 (May 12, 2012)

Beautificus Aussie goliath!  How big is she now?  Were you able to get the exo?


----------



## Big B (May 12, 2012)

I do have the molt. She 6" or more now, all legs.


----------



## jbm150 (May 12, 2012)

Dayam, big girl!  They do have some long legs   Can you scope and photo the exo?  Might be able to ID her conclusively from the spermathecae


----------



## Big B (May 12, 2012)

I do not have a scope, do you?


----------



## Big B (Aug 26, 2012)

*M. robustum*

Little man will be shipping out soon.


----------



## Big B (Dec 22, 2013)

*P. ultramarinus female*




P. ultramarinus female


----------



## Big B (Dec 22, 2013)

Freshly molted pumpkin patch large. She is 3.5" or more!!


----------



## Big B (Dec 22, 2013)

Female L. klugi. Just waiting for the male to mature =)


----------



## Big B (Dec 22, 2013)

Female grey banded king.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (Dec 22, 2013)

Male California king.


----------



## Big B (Sep 27, 2014)

P. ultra
Thought he was going to mature this molt, but I guess not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big B (Sep 27, 2014)

Recently acquired Mandarin rat snake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai (Sep 28, 2014)

^ Love the markings on this one!  Beautiful.  hotogenic:


----------



## Big B (Mar 21, 2015)

My new Tarahumara boa in the first two pics.

 Even newer Caulker cay boa in the second two pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 21, 2015)

Very beautiful boas, Bret.


----------

